# Bf-109 F-1 F-2 dattenblatt



## Vincenzo (Jan 12, 2009)

I saw, maybe also here, the dattenblatt of Bf-109 F1 F-2 but i now don't find it, someknow where is it? thanks


----------



## HoHun (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Vincenzo,

>I saw, maybe also here, the dattenblatt of Bf-109 F1 F-2 but i now don't find it, someknow where is it? thanks

Here ...

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 12, 2009)

thank you


----------

